# Sticky  List of Trails that Currently allow Class 1 Pedelec eBikes on them.



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Please post the trail systems that allow Class 1 eBike access. *All trials on this list MUST be accompanied with a direct web link to the Land Management site that specifically states they are allowed*. This is not a thread about getting new access or advocating for new access. Any content for that needs to be posted in the Trail Advocacy Section. Any discussion or posting about trails that do not expressly allow Class 1 Access will be deleted at the moderators discretion.


This thread is meant to be a collection of trail systems, not a debate about access. Keep it clean please.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you Klurejr.
*Colorado : South western USFS
E-Bikes on San Juan National Forest 
Fact Sheet AND Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)*

Let’s face it, if you have an e-bike/eMTB, many of the routes and trails open to e-bikes may not provide the experience you were looking for. Good news! Each district of San Juan National Forest has many trails open to e-bikes. The trails listed below offer single track riding experiences spanning the entire San Juan National Forest landscape. Plan ahead and prepare – some of these trails are demanding and remote."
*Dolores Ranger District*

Ramparts North - #166
South Coyote Park - #170
Box Canyon - #617, #621
Calico - #202, #208, #640
East Fork - #638
*Columbine Ranger District*

Cutthroat - #496
Hermosa Creek - #514
Corral Draw - #521
Jones Creek - #518
Pinkerton-Flagstaff - #522
Multiple options at Purgatory Ski Resort
*Pagosa Ranger District*

Devil Mountain - #600
Snow Springs - #605
Do Right - #642
Treasure Mountain Trail - #565



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwir_4bOjIj7AhX7MjQIHcaPBJgQFnoECA4QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.durangogov.org%2FDocumentCenter%2FView%2F24810&usg=AOvVaw2rEJCd-FyjMMkIsiK93u1c


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

https://www.cogwild.com/shuttles/oakridge-trail-conditions/#ebikes


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado State Parks:
_Class 1 and 2 e-bikes are allowed on roadways and designated bike lanes and on multi-use trails and other areas (e.g.,campgrounds) that are open to non-motorized biking._








Colorado Parks and Wildlife


Colorado Parks and Wildlife is a nationally recognized leader in conservation, outdoor recreation and wildlife management. The agency manages 42 state parks, all of Colorado's wildlife, more than 300 state wildlife areas and a host of recreational programs. CPW issues hunting and fishing...




cpw.state.co.us





Jefferson County Colorado:
Jeffco Open Space adopted a permanent policy to allow electric bicycles (e-bikes) on Jeffco Open Space managed trails.
_Class 1 e-bikes are allowed on natural surface trails within the parks
Class 1 and Class 2 e-bikes are allowed on paved trails within the parks_





e-bikes | Jefferson County, CO


Information about e-bikes on Jeffco Open Space trails. Including research findings, resources, regulations, and e-bike classifications.




www.jeffco.us


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*United States*










This People for Bikes map does not have everything but it is useful.





ArcGIS Web Application







www.arcgis.com


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*UTAH: MOA**B *










Guide to ebike access on Moab Trails








E-Bike Guide to Moab, Utah


The Moab area offers thousands of miles of excellent riding for e-bikes. These miles are primarily regulated as motorized routes; however, due to the capabilities of e-bikes in sand and added power for steep climbs, e-bikes are capable of enjoying new terrain that mountain bikes don’t generally...




www.discovermoab.com


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*CANADA: eBiking in Whistler Bike Park*









*E-Bikes on Cross Country Trails and Singletrack*

Class 1 e-bikes are permitted on most of our off-road trails (the exceptions being Mount Sproatt and Rainbow Mountain alpine trails and the Emerald Forest Conservation Area). This evolving policy is managed by the Resort Municipality of Whistler. See their complete E-bike policy.









E-Biking in Whistler | Tourism Whistler


Explore Whistler from a new perspective on an E-bike - discover and book e-bike tours and rentals online.




www.whistler.com





*CLASS 1 pedal-assisted e-bikes*

These are the most common devices in Whistler and are:


*Permitted on*

Valley Trail
Off-road trails with some exceptions*
Municipal roads and Highway 99
Forest Service Roads
**Not permitted on these off-road trails:*

Mount Sproatt and Rainbow Mountain alpine trails (anything above Flank: Lord of the Squirrels, Into the Mystic, With a Twist, On the Rocks, Happy Hour, Pot of Gold, LESS & Don't Look Back). This restriction supports environmental considerations, user safety and grizzly bear management in the alpine terrain.
Emerald Forest Conservation Area, except for the access road connecting Lorimer & Alta Lake roads
Any hiking-only trails


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*Utah: Park City* 
*E-Bike Classifications:

Class I: *e-bikes that are pedal-assist only, with no throttle, and have a maximum assisted speed of 20 mph.

_Use of a Class I e bike is *NOT *permitted on single-track trails and natural trail surfaces that are less than 5ft wide within Park City limits._
_*Individuals over the age of 65 and or persons with mobility disabilities qualify for use of Class I e-bikes under the terms of Park City Code 10-1-4.5.*_
10-1-4.5 Non-Motorized Trail Use

*DEFINITIONS*.
“Multi-Use Pathway” means a way or path no less than eight (8’) feet in width that has a surface of concrete or asphalt and is separated from the roadway by an open space, a curb or other barrier.
“Natural Surface Trail” means a way or route with a surface other than concrete or asphalt, which serves the primary purpose of passive recreational use, such as hiking, mountain biking, snowshoeing, cross-country skiing and equestrian activities.
“Power Driven Mobility Device” means any mobility device powered by batteries, fuel, or other engines, that is used by individuals with mobility disabilities fro the purpose of locomotion, including electric personal assistive mobility devices, electric-assisted bicycles, electric-powered foot scooters, tracked mobility chairs or tricycles that are designed to transport a single individual with a disability.

*PROHIBITION*.
It is unlawful to operate any motor vehicle, motor driven cycle, motorcycle, mini motorcycle, motor scooter, motor bikes, snowmobiles, full sized all-terrain vehicle, all-terrain vehicle, off highway vehicle, low speed vehicle, moped, electric assisted bicycle or golf cart on a natural surface trail with the following exceptions:
This prohibition shall not apply to persons with mobility disabilities who choose to use a Power-Driven Mobility Device, which is designed to transport a single individual with a disability as a substitute for walking and or biking unless prohibited by a designated traffic control device.
This prohibition shall not apply to Class I electric assisted bicycles operated by persons age 65 or older.
This prohibition shall not apply to motorized or self-propelled equipment, including electric assisted bicycles, used for maintenance or events as designated by the local highway authority. Emergency vehicles are also exempt from this provision.
This prohibition shall not apply to Class I and Class II electric assisted bicycles on natural surface trails, greater than five (5) feet wide, which have been identified as an official transportation corridor by the local highway authority. Additionally, the allowance of electric assisted bicycles shall be designated as such by a traffic control device.

It is unlawful to operate any motor vehicle, motor driven cycle, motorcycle, mini motorcycle, motor scooter, motor bikes, snowmobiles, full sized all-terrain vehicle, all-terrain vehicle, off highway vehicle, low speed vehicle, moped, Class III electric assisted bicycle or golf cart on a multi-use pathway with the following exceptions:
This prohibition shall not apply to persons with mobility disabilities who choose to use a Power-Driven Mobility Device, which is designed to transport a single individual with a disability as a substitute for walking and/or biking unless prohibited by a designated traffic control device.
This prohibition shall not apply to motorized or self-propelled equipment, including electric assisted bicycles, used for maintenance or events as designated by the local highway authority. Emergency vehicles are also exempt from this provision.


*PENALTY*. Any person violating the provisions of the Ordinance shall be guilty of a Class B misdemeanor.
*ENFORCEMENT*. The Park City Police Department, upon notification shall have authority to investigate violations of this section and issue citations.











*Courtesy Tag Program:*
The Park City Municipal Corporation (PCMC) Electric Assist Mountain Bike (E-MTB) Courtesy Tag Program is designed for users who wish to identify their compliance with PCMC Code 10-1-4.5. Eligibility for the tag program is restricted to individuals who qualify for an exemption under the code due to the following conditions:

User is over the age of 65; or
User has a mobility disability.
All applicants seeking a courtesy tag must document eligibility. The determination process includes a review of the applicant's bike type, valid ID as proof of age or a physician verification of a mobility disability. You can apply for the courtesy tag program by filling out the online form HERE.
_Please read information below for additional information about the courtesy tag program:_

_Tags are non-transferable_
_Tags are registered to specific bike serial numbers_
_Tags are requested to be displayed on the bike handlebars similar to a race/event number_
_Application is free_
_Application is completed online_
_Allow 14 days for processing, before tags are mailed_
_Tags will be mailed to physical addresses_

*Penalty:*
Any person violating the provisions of Ordinance 10-1-4.5 shall be guilty of a Class B misdemeanor.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

E-Bikes at Angel Fire Resort - Angel Fire Resort


E-Bikes at Angel Fire Resort Enjoy the great outdoors on your e-bike at Angel Fire Resort. Cruise through our Greenbelt Trail system, or clock some vertical miles at the Angel...




www.angelfireresort.com


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*California: Mammoth Bike Park*

*Mammoth Mountain Ski Area*
10001 Minaret Road, Mammoth Lakes, CA 93546
800.MAMMOTH (800.626.6684)






Mammoth Mountain Bike Park | World-Class XC & Downhill


Visit Mammoth Mountain's legendary bike park for world-class XC & downhill mountain bike riding. Get info on bike trails, tickets, rentals and passes.




www.mammothmountain.com





* CLASS 1 PEDAL ASSIST EBIKES *








*Power to the Pedal*
Class 1 pedal assist electric bikes are allowed in the Mammoth Bike Park. These bikes help you to explore more of the mountain and take in the views without your legs getting tired. Rent a top-of-the-line eBike and start cruising the 80+ miles of singletrack, or if you're new to mountain biking, take a lesson to learn the fundamentals and how to best utilize your new pedaling power.

*Learn to Mountain Bike with Pedal Assist*
Curious about what all this eBike talk is about? Hit the dirt trails with a seasoned instructor. You'll learn the mountain biking fundamentals, like cornering, how to use your suspension, braking technique and body positioning, as well as how to get the most out of your pedal-assisted riding. eBike lessons meet at the super sign behind Main Lodge.

View Lessons










*Tickets & Passes*
There are plenty of options to get you lift and trail access. Enjoy a full-summer of fun with a season pass, purchase a single, multi-day ticket or choose the Discovery ticket and get the most out of your battery-powered bike.

VIEW TICKET OPTIONS









*Recommended Trails for eMTBs*
Electric mountain bikes are allowed on all the Mammoth Bike Park trails, and there are a few favorites that typically require a ton of human power that can now be a lot easier to explore thanks to the assistance from an eMTB. Expand the box below to view these recommended trails.

VIEW TRAIL MAP
Trail Details 

*Mammoth Mountain Ski Area*
10001 Minaret Road, Mammoth Lakes, CA 93546
800.MAMMOTH (800.626.6684)

©2020 Mammoth Mountain Ski Area
In Partnership with
Inyo National Forest
Land Acknowledgment


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*Arizona: Greater Tucson*
According to Trailforks


----------

